# Link between testosterone and dopamine?



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was wondering this earlier. 

A year ago, my brother was diagnosed with low T levels. He was complaining of fatigue, exhaustion, low sex drive, lack of emotion, and gaining weight too easily. Since treatment, all those problems have been fixed.

When I was on Lexapro, I felt the same things - fatigue, exhaustion, anhedonia, low sex drive, etc. I know that this is largely in part with higher serotonin naturally lowering dopamine levels in the brain.

I have been on Wellbutrin for about a week. I have noticed a large difference in how I act. Not only do I have more energy, drive, motivation, more sex drive, but I feel a little bit more confident, aggressive, and confrontational than usual. My workouts are also a LOT stronger and intense than usual. This is exactly what my brother had when he got his testosterone treatment. It may just be a placebo effect, but I doubt it. 

So is there a link between T and DA? Does raised dopamine = raised T? On the other hand, is there a link between serotonin and estrogen? Because I have read that SSRI's lower testosterone levels.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

alex999 said:


> I was wondering this earlier.
> 
> A year ago, my brother was diagnosed with low T levels. He was complaining of fatigue, exhaustion, low sex drive, lack of emotion, and gaining weight too easily. Since treatment, all those problems have been fixed.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, high testo=low prolactin, low prolactin=high dopamine.


----------



## doze (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1565900/
very interesting research:

*"In conclusion, in the present study it was found that treatment with various Androgen Anabolic Steroids leads to increased Dopamine and 5-HT(serotonine) metabolism in brain regions regulating affective, emotional, and motivational behaviour"*

so, obviously high testosterone increases dopamine.

*"increase in the Dopamine neuronal activity might account for some of the positive effects, e.g., euphoria, increased self-esteem and confidence that frequently* *appear as early effects following anabolic* *androgenic steroids administration in man (**Corrigan, 1996**; **Su et al., 1993**). In this context it is worth noting that anabolic androgenic steroids have been ascribed a sensitizing action on the brain reward system similar to that of various psychoactive substances, e.g. d-amphetamine (**Clark et al., 1996**)."*

and one more

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/bahrke/bahrke03.htm

*"have demonstrated quantitatively the physiological correlates of certain previously reported behavioural effects of an anabolic-androgenic steroid (mesterolone) such as an increase of mental alertness, mood elevation, improvement of memory and concentration, and reduction of sensations of fatigue, all of which can partly be related to the central nervous system (CNS) 'stimulatory' effects of mesterolone. Electroencephalographic profiles of varying dosages of mesterolone were found to be very similar to those seen with psychostimulants such as dextroamphetamine and the tricyclic antidepressants. Single oral doses as low as 1 mg were shown to affect brain function. Others (Broverman et al. 1968; Klaiber et al. 1967; Stenn et al. 1972) have concluded that the adrenergic-like effects of testosterone on brain function are as a result of an elevation of the brain noradrenaline (norepinephrine) level, which might be the result of the inhibition of brain monamine oxidase (MAO) activity. Further speculation indicates that the 'heightened' state of behavioural reactivity which facilitates the automatisation of behaviour may well be due to an increased level of brain noradrenaline."*

so, testosterone increases noradrenaline
you can also google researches showing dopamine and noradrenaline decrease in castrated animals.
and you can google researches showing higher cancer risk in androgenic anabolic steroid users.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/testosterone-replacement-therapy-86478/

Read my old thread for more info.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

SSri's lower testosterone and dopamine. Without a doubt. It has been proven in multiple studies. You can google it, and studies will come up.

As for Wellbutrin raising dopamine... i'm not sure. Some sources say it does, other sources say it is such a small amount, it is neglible.

I have personally noticed that I am a lot more ASSERTIVE on Wellbutrin. Not rude, but assertive. I will speak my mind more, and not "sugarcoat" things like I used to. Not sure if this is a good thing because part of my charm is that I can get along with everyone, and not cause "waves". But i kinda like the assertiveness.

I don't think it's testosterone related at all btw. It could be dopamine. But it could be that I am more confident because my depression is less, and I have better self esteem.

Cheers,



alex999 said:


> I was wondering this earlier.
> 
> A year ago, my brother was diagnosed with low T levels. He was complaining of fatigue, exhaustion, low sex drive, lack of emotion, and gaining weight too easily. Since treatment, all those problems have been fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've started taking dianabol and I feel better mentaly indeed.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

karoloydi said:


> If I remember correctly, high testo=low prolactin, low prolactin=high dopamine.


Also testosterone is an indirect serotonin antagonist as well.


----------

